# Outstanding quarter mile calculator



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

it takes a bit of time, a dyno and knowledge of the gear ratios and wheel base and minor details but overall an awesome calculator! try it and see!

http://www.nightrider.com/biketech/accel_sim.htm

got about [email protected] mph...
0-60 of 6.22 seconds...
[email protected] in the 1/8.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I could believe those times. They seem about right.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I think its designed for a bike so you have to know how much your vehicle weighs with you in it.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah I saw that then it got a little to confusing for me so I gave up.....


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

that is confusing as hell. i dont think its quite right though, according to that, i'd run a 12.9 @ 120.8mph ... assuming the clutch slipped a little off the line (this is with my setup that i WILL be running soon)... i think 12.9's a little high tho for what i'm gonna have. i planned on running low 11s :/

*edit* i figured out what i did wrong...no clutch has no slip what so ever 
my proposed numbers
Summary
0-60 mph: 3.64 Seconds 
0-100 mph: 7.31 Seconds 
60 ft: 1.73 @ 37.81 
330 ft: 4.94 @ 77.59 
1/8 mile: 7.43 @ 101.11 (103.40 actual) 
1000 ft: 9.53 @ 119.61 
1/4 mile: 11.26 @ 130.88 (132.03 actual) 
Max Accel: 1.181 G 
Air Density: 0.00231552 slug ft^3 
Time Delta: 10.0 ms 

this is also ideal weather (70*F, 30% humidity... doesnt get much better than that in real life (unless its much colder)


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

is this for the car in your sig? its funny that your estimating for a car you haven't put together yet much less put on a dyno... I don't think it works unless you have an actual dyno to reference off of while you're using it.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

James said:


> is this for the car in your sig? its funny that your estimating for a car you haven't put together yet much less put on a dyno... I don't think it works unless you have an actual dyno to reference off of while you're using it.


heyyyy cmon be nice. im guesstimating (based on what other similiar setups put out when properly tuned)...its coming soon....what am i, made of money? lol :fluffy:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

alright alright sorry...  but I don't think you should be too comfortable in the #'s you get!


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

James said:


> I don't think you should be too comfortable in the #'s you get!


lol yeah, to be totally honest, 130mph scares the hell out of me.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

and dont be dissapointed.....


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> and dont be dissapointed.....


lol oh i wont be. this car WILL run an 11second quarter mile when im done. i dont care what it takes, even if i make it on the bottle. ill make it to 11seconds, maybe even 10


----------

